# Science Fair Project



## spearman914 (Apr 30, 2008)

I've know all of you are familiar with it since all of you have done it. I've picked up a topic for a project and it is "Does a magnetic field affect plant growth?" I need a hypothesis that is NOT too babyish and NOT too complicated, something like in the junior high school levels. And I don't want to bother posting this in the general nonsense section since that doesn't display any new posts on the forums hompage.

BTW this project is due in 3 weeks so I would have to be quick!


----------



## mdm-adph (Apr 30, 2008)

Uh... what's wrong with "Hypothesis:  Magnetics fields affect plant growth."  I mean, your topic pretty much _is_ your hypothesis in this case.


----------



## spearman914 (Apr 30, 2008)

mdm-adph said:


> Uh... what's wrong with "Hypothesis:  Magnetics fields affect plant growth."  I mean, your topic pretty much _is_ your hypothesis in this case.



Well thats babyish I need a reason of "Why" you think yes or no.


Like this one:
I predict that magnetic fields do affect plant growth becuase...... [the reason why you think that] or
I predict that magnetic fields do not affect plant growth because...... [the reason why you think that]


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 30, 2008)

isnt gravity a magnetic field of sorts??? and all plants seem to fight gravity, so I would have to say there is an effect.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 30, 2008)

hasn't this study already been done?


----------



## farlex85 (Apr 30, 2008)

Gravity is not a magnetic field at all, it is much weaker. It is a separate force called electro-magnetism, each are one of the big 4 forces. I haven't seen any research on this before, but something like "Magnetic fields will inhibit plant growth due to photosynthisis interuption." I don't know if thats true, or if thats too complicated, but reword it however you like. If its for jr. high a simple "I hypothesize plant growth will be inhibited by magnetic fields" oughta do ya. Don't plagerize though, google makes it too easy to catch..... Even copying something like I just said word for word can be found on google most likely, so word it your own way.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 30, 2008)

I think it has been done:

http://www.bio.net/bionet/mm/plant-ed/1997-December/002846.html

http://www.actahort.org/books/399/399_15.htm


----------



## spearman914 (Apr 30, 2008)

NVM I got it. Thanks for the help anyways.


----------



## Guru Janitor (May 1, 2008)

Actually in a hypothesis, your not supposed to state why or why not...


----------



## mdm-adph (May 1, 2008)

Guru Janitor said:


> Actually in a hypothesis, your not supposed to state why or why not...



My point exactly.  "Magnetic fields affect plant growth" isn't a "babyish" hypothesis -- it's a simple one.  A simple hypothesis is easier to prove or disprove -- your science teacher should know this.


----------

